# Dzelži / Hardware >  Nokia Asiha 300

## defender

Kaimiņš iekūlās ar minēto telefonu,lai  palīdzot! Konstateju taučh gluks ,spiežot uz apstiprinat nostradā blakus taustiņš"acelt" ----!Vienvārd sakot taučh gluko ,kalibreet neļauj, kreisā mala nestrada ,spiežot to panemas  funkcija no labas malas !Nezin ar tiem sensor mesliem  nesmu peries,  tik tikās ja saplests nomaīnijis pret  citu!Sis gadījums tāds,sensorlogs vesels,bet  nekorektas darbības,varbūt  var ko  lidzēt?
Aceros gadijumu ,vienam bija pabijis udenī tad kas lidzīgs bija ,bet ar laiku  vis  sakartojas...esosais itka pats no sevis tā sacis  gļukot

----------


## JenertAndzins

Ir bijusi līdzīga situācija, bet ne ar šo modeli, bet palīdzēja Hard resets, pēc tam viss aizgāja!

----------


## defender

> Ir bijusi līdzīga situācija, bet ne ar šo modeli, bet palīdzēja Hard resets, pēc tam viss aizgāja!


 Šim itakā tas būtu "*#7370#" ,bet kaa jau teicu apstiprinat restartu ar 12345 nesanak jo tas  taučh tak   neapstiprin ,ta vieta  acel...ar taustiniem nekaa...!

----------


## tox3

Kādreiz ar # varēja apstiprināt kodus

----------


## JDat

Draudzenei bija tāds telefons. Tika remontēts pa garantiju. Skārienekrāna gļuks ir tipisks šim modelim. Nes uz garantiju, ja tāda vēl eksistē.

----------


## defender

> Draudzenei bija tāds telefons. Tika remontēts pa garantiju. Skārienekrāna gļuks ir tipisks šim modelim. Nes uz garantiju, ja tāda vēl eksistē.


 A nu vot  šo  es ar gaidīju  ,nav mans nekur nenesīsu un  diezvai   kaimins ar kur nesīs vinam bralis adevis  tikai tamdēļ ka šadi gluko ::  Paskatijos Alliexpress lapele 7 $ taucsh maksa  taka   lai perk  ja loti  grib lai darbojas

----------


## defender

> Kādreiz ar # varēja apstiprināt kodus


 koda beigas jau protams ka reste spiezas  bet uz taucsh ekran  jaakcepte lai   vispar paradītos  koda tabulas ievade  tur ar  apstajamies jo  nostrada sensor ekrana ateiksan spiezot uz akcepteet...

----------


## defender

Tiko izardīju iztīriju kontaktus .nekas tas pats ---Tad neko...

----------


## Tristan

Beidzot tēma pa manu līniju:

Nokia 300 hard reset: Ar pogu palīdzību:Make sure that device is working. 
First of all open phone's Dialer by pressing Call key.
Type in code into phone's Dialer: "* + 3 + End Call".
If you see logo Nokia, then release holded keys.
Confirm by pressing Call key.
Ja pēc restarta joprojām gluko, vaina ir ekrānā, vai Touch screen vadības IC.
Minēji ka ekrāns ir mainīts. Kur jaunais ekrāns ir iegādāts?
(Lētākie ķīnas ekrāni, kas arī LV tirgū ir nopērkami, 50% gadījumos ir gļukaini)

Man diežēl neviena nav uz sitiena pieejami, bet iesaku pirkt www.mobilemonsters.lv - man nekad nav bijis problēmas ar tur nopirktajām detaļām.
(Kā arī varu padalīties ar sau pastāvīgā klienta atlaidi.)

Vainu noteikt var tikai montējot jaunu detaļu, ar izslēgšanas principu. Ja jaunais touch ir neejošs, tad touch IC jāmaina.

Pēc personīgās pieredzes ir arī gadījies ka Nokia telefoni atgrūž ķīnas detaļas (Displejus, un touch screenus),.

----------


## defender

Nesapratu kur tas  jaievad...vienkarsi spiezot tos simbolus ar beigas  end call  vis nodziest.laikam kur jaieiet vai kur tas  jaievad?
Sim nekas nav mainīts..es mineju ka citiem  savejiem  ir mainiti  uz ķiniesu  tauciem ka piemeram HTC,LG,paris plansetēm...es tik apskatijos no alliexpres var dabut pa 7$ prēks sada ,bet man pasam jau nevaig...Pagaidam  nesapratu kur  tas jaievad   ķipa ar taustiniem?

----------


## Tristan

Ja ekrānu neesi vēl mainījis, tad maini, un problēmu būs atrisināta.

http://www.hardreset.info/devices/nokia/nokia-asha-300/
Tā ir taustiņu kombinācija, kura kodu neprasa. Nospied visu reizē, un telefonam vajadzētu full reset uztaisīt.

----------

